# [SOLVED] ERRor XINPUT1_3.dll is missing



## acclamish (Oct 19, 2011)

the program can't start because XINPUT1_3.dll is missing .....(battlefield bad company 2).....pls fix it for me.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: ERRor XINPUT1_3.dll is missing*

Have you tried reinstalling the game? Is this for Steam or DVD?

Try running the game as administrator by choosing the option in the right click context menu.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: ERRor XINPUT1_3.dll is missing*

Hello and welcome to TSF,
this is a directx issue,
download the latest version of directx 9.0c from my signature
install it, if that did not fix the problem
browse to your Bad Company 2 DVD, and install the directx from there


----------



## acclamish (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: ERRor XINPUT1_3.dll is missing*

its still same sir..i have download direct 9.0c...nothing change...


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: ERRor XINPUT1_3.dll is missing*

did you try to install Directx 9.0c from the game's DVD?


----------



## acclamish (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: ERRor XINPUT1_3.dll is missing*

THX DUDE...AT LAST I CAN PLAY IT...hihi
THX YEA


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: ERRor XINPUT1_3.dll is missing*

Glad to help 
Enjoy your game


----------

